# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Të mos këndojë më hoxha në xhami se na prishi qetësinë publike

## Letersia 76

Te mos kendoje me hoxha

U ka sosur durimi banoreve te dy lagjeve ne Tirane, asaj prane ures se Tabakeve dhe tek rruga e Kavajes. Ne nje peticion drejtuar Bashkise se Tiranes dhe Haxhi Hafiz Sabri Kocit, ata kerkojne t'i jepet fund kenges se hoxhallareve qe perseritet pese here ne dite, si kur kendohet live ashtu edhe ne playback. Banoret e Tiranes sugjerojne qe besimtaret t'i degjone lutjet brenda xhamive (xhamia e Tabakeve dhe ajo Dine Hoxha) dhe ato te mos falen me qender zeri. Shqetesim te vecante perben lutja e ores 04.00, kur kenga e forte ne arabisht tremb femijet qe jane ne gjume. Banoret theksojne se kjo ankese nuk eshte fyerje per besimin mysliman.

a eshte e drejte kjo per popullin shqiptar?

----------


## beni67

E bukur edhe kjo! Pas pak do dale ndonje peticion ku te kerkohet mbyllja e xhamive  ( kollaj te gjesh ndonje arsye ) E mbase me vone do kerkohet heqja e fese myslimane. Po keta banore qe na qenkan shqetesuar pse nuk u shqetesokan nga kumbimi i kembanave. Dhe ti o krutan qe na citon Fishten pse nuk shqetesohesh per predikimet ne greqisht, apo latinisht ne kisha po me permend ketu arabishten. Mos i fryj kot zjarrit o krutan po leri te bashkejetojne ne paqe sic kane bere per qindra vjet dhe sic porosiste edhe Fishta i madh. TUNG!!!

----------


## SSALB

per benin

se kembanat nuk bien 5 here diten dhe ai qe degjon greqisht nuk e degjon me detyrim nga nje altoparlant po me deshiren e vet. Une jam shume dakort ta ndalojne lutjen me altoparlant, ca borxhi i paskan njerzit xhamise qe ta degjojne lutjen me dhune? Kush do te shkoje ne xhami, kishe apo kudo qe deshirojne qe ti fryne ne vesh.

----------


## Di68

Imagjino vehten tende duke fjetur ne oren 4:00 ne mes te vapes e te qetesise (se jo te gjithe kane kondicioner keshtu qe detyrimisht dritaret to t'i lene te hapura), do apo s'do ti, kupton apo s'kupton ti, je i detyruar te degjosh lutjet fetare ne kupe te qiellit.  
Mos u prekni kaq shpejt si "lule mos me prek", kjo nuk ka te beje me heqjen e fese myslimane...pastaj banoret e dy lagjeve qenkan te gjithe te krishtere?
....cdo gje qe prish qetesine publike nuk ka pse te lejohet, po pubet pse i mbyllin kur qetesia e nates prishet?  Ku eshte logjika juaj e thjeshte & praktike ?

----------


## arbeta

Jo te mos kendoje me. As kishat te mos i bien me ding-dongeve se na merziten. Kush te doje le te praktikoje dhe reklamoje ne menyre jo te zhurmshme duke u kthyer ne shqetesim per te tjeret. 

Une mire qe jam e qete nga trute e kokes se do kisha shkuar per l*** aty ku e kam shpine une.  ;-)

Ceshtja ketu nuk ishte predikimi por Mbrojtja e Qetesise Publike. Nese pyetja shtrohet qe a duhet te kendoje hoxha dhe a duhet te bien kembanat- une them jo. Kam pershtypjen se ka vende te tjera ne kete forum per te bere predikim.

----------


## ornament

Arbeta, sa e zgjut qe je mi goc, 8 postime 2 vota, te gjitha dritat jeshile, he ta lumsha. Me kete Dua te them qe ta meshtes mendimin plotesisht.
Une po te isha si ty, dmth ta kisha shtepine afer kishes, per te fjete i qete, do ja kisha fyt kembanen ne fyt priftit e pastaj te bote glluk!...glluk!...glluk! ndersa hoxhes minaren ne prapadhjet deri sa ti dilte te koka dhe ti zevendesote qylafin.
Kuptohet kete do ta beja po te gjindesha ne ato momentet e pakta, kur me duket vetja ZOT.

ps, me duket se te njoh ty.

----------


## arbeta

Orna,

Ne fakt 'atentat' te ketille kam tentuar ti bej njehere nje prifti qe banon ne pallatin tim. Ndenja perreth 1 min vetem per vetem ne ashensor dhe nuk e di se c'me permbajti. Pastaj ishte shume vone sepse une kisha mberritur ne katin tim. Sa per hoxhen veshtire...

----------


## tim

XHAMITE DUHET TE SHPERBLEJNE
 DAMIN
 PSIKOLLOGJIK 
DHE
EKSISTENZIAL

nuk duhet te jemi me nje tufe me dele

----------


## Shën Albani

...mund edhe te kendoje hoxha, por do t´ishte mire te percillje me kitare apo me nje koncert te tere, ndoshta keshtu kendimi i tij behet me terheqes, natyrisht me kusht qe te kendoj shqip dhe njerzit ta kuptojne se cka po thtot...
keshtu psh. Eeeeeeej ky Allahuuuuuuu eshte i madh heeeeeeejjjj

----------


## Shahu1

po naj dominus vobiskum mos tja fusi ne fund albano?

----------


## Shën Albani

...jo, jo Shah as dominus e as xheleshanu hu , e as greqisht jo, por shqip, se kjo eshte gjuha e Zotit , qe e flet dhe e kupton shume mire.....

----------


## macia_blu

ph cu kenaqa.
Edhe une jam  qe xhamia  te  bjere e te   flase   e te lutet e cka bajne  ato te xhamive ne xhami se nuk e kam iden' pa  zhurme ...
keshtu qe ai qe mendon se   po dashkan me heqe fene muslimane ..gabon rende..por    feja muslimane  do  me u kendu ne te gjithe veshet e dun nuk e dune. Dmth po imponohet.
Zotit kerkush nuk i lutet me artopolant... madje krejt mire mundesh me iu lut edhe ne heshtje , e pse  hoxhallaret duhet me ulerit  e me  ba  zhurme dynjane. Mire ne  , po ato nje dite kane me shurdhu edhe zotin...
Po baj kryq nder kohe.
"ne emer te atit te birit te shpirtit te shenjte... amin."

----------


## ChuChu

kiiii kikikiiiiiiiii.....

Me kujtohet ai filmi me francesko nutin... i tere faji eshte i parajses... E pyet femija, ti e vrave hoxhen? po i tha ai jam i forte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kryeplaku

Macja blu me sa shof nuk ta paskan mesu te kisha qe zoti nuk shurdhohet sidomos nga zerat qe e madherojne ate si pershembull ezani.

----------


## besnik29

atyre qe po u prishet qetesia nga zeri i muezinit(jo hoxhes) nuk e di a bejne mend se sa u prish qetesine mu atyre kalamajve zhurmna e muzikes se tyre qe vie nga zeri i radiove te ndryshme neper vetura e dyqane.Ju duhet ta kuptoni ate se ende nuk e keni gjetur qetesine shpirtrore dhe me habitni kur beni pyetje te tilla.
  me nderime besni29

----------


## pryll

sidomos kur je duke bo seks me fluturen tate dhe degjon zerin melodioz te hoxhes duke shoqeruar levizjet e tua ritmike, eshte atehere qe ose e ndjen veten nje pakistanez i vertete, sepse te shkrefet bobi fare ose i ndezur nga ide te egra e shqyen fare fluturen duke mendu se po cpon muzeinin. Ketu ke lagjja ime sa fillon hoxha nxjerrim kalamajt ne tarrace dhe neper dritare e i gjujm minarese me domate, me tullumbace me lengje me ere etj. Eshte bere tradite. Sikur te mos kendonte me, s'do kishin ke te tallnin. Mendoj se duhet nga nje xhami per lagje qe te mesojne njerezit se cdomethen te jesh arab dhe t'i thush trurit lamtumire, si dhe te clirojne stresin e dites. Vetem se kemi frike se ndonje dite ato tullumbacet nuk do kene thjesht leng me ere...

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Te mos kendoje me hoxha
> 
> U ka sosur durimi banoreve te dy lagjeve ne Tirane, asaj prane ures se Tabakeve dhe tek rruga e Kavajes. Ne nje peticion drejtuar Bashkise se Tiranes dhe Haxhi Hafiz Sabri Kocit, ata kerkojne t'i jepet fund kenges se hoxhallareve qe perseritet pese here ne dite, si kur kendohet live ashtu edhe ne playback. Banoret e Tiranes sugjerojne qe besimtaret t'i degjone lutjet brenda xhamive (xhamia e Tabakeve dhe ajo Dine Hoxha) dhe ato te mos falen me qender zeri. Shqetesim te vecante perben lutja e ores 04.00, kur kenga e forte ne arabisht tremb femijet qe jane ne gjume. Banoret theksojne se kjo ankese nuk eshte fyerje per besimin mysliman.
> 
> a eshte e drejte kjo per popullin shqiptar?




    Kjo pune eshte e drejte per evangjelistat qe gjejne njerez dhe i paguajne me pare per te be te tilla sherre. Me nje fjale per te c'orientuar popullin nga rruga e drejte , nga rruga Islamike .
    Mjer ai njeri qe shet veten per pare dhe punon kunder Allahut , shpirti i tij ka te digjet se jeta !!!

----------


## riu

> Ketu ke lagjja ime sa fillon hoxha nxjerrim kalamajt ne tarrace dhe neper dritare e i gjujm minarese me domate, me tullumbace me lengje me ere etj. Eshte bere tradite.


haha. ketu te neve njoni nga cunat shet altoparlante dhe elektronike dhe ka marre nje ne shpi vetem per ket pune. Sa fillon hoxha dalim te gjithe siper dhe e shoqerojme me zhurma pordhash. imagjino allahu pëëëërrrc ekber përrrcccc pthhhh etj. po kjo e jona degjohet me fort se e xhamise. njerezit shkatarrohen duke qesh  :pa dhembe:  

me para i kemi pas gjujt me lakra te prishme dhe bishta preshi se s'na del me domate. derisa u merzitem dhe na vajti mendja altoparlant per altoparlant - erdhen biles diten e trete u ankun nja dy veta nga xhamia se po pengonim kengen arabe te hoxhes te percillej sic duhej ne popull. Ne i thame qe sic duhet po percillet ne fakt, ne thjesht po e piperosnim. Po ti mduket se qeke ne lagje te majtme :P 

ne fillim i kemi pas vone tip porno allaaaaah ooohhh, etj dersa kur po thoshte allahu ekber nje dite i shpetoi njonit i pordhe e fuqishme - aty e ndryshum stilin

kur bie shi e vejm te regjistrume dhe ne - playback per playback - kemi bo i kasete mix  :pa dhembe: 

kurse nga shpia kusherinit i gjujne kembanes me gure me llastike sa here qe bi, po dhe nga ora dy tre e drekes dhe nga darka vone kur s'kan ca me bo. Nje dite i hoqen rasat priftit ne rruge se kishte ndalu dy nga cunat e lagjes duke i bo moral - dhe ngeli vetem me breke kur i thojn - turp tjetri skishte as pantallona poshte. Kurse i dite tjeter dite e diele i shkrujten nga mrapa SPIUN si ke filmi hahaha - aq i hutum eshte saqe s'e kishte marr vesh palla dhe hyni ne kishe me bo meshen - derisa i shkoi nje nga ato lypsaret e zotit dhe i tha - pleqte qe ishin aty fillun duke na shajt qe zoti do na e tregoje ne etj etj. po kisha azil pleqsh eshte ate pune kane

----------


## Ermal 22

Nuk kam c'te te them Tree walking se do vije dita qe do rritesh dhe ti.
problemi eshte me disa gomere si gostivarasi qe i fusin fitilat e percarjes dhe urrejtjes ketij shqetesimi normal njerezor qe ka cdo njeri kur zhurma me decibel te larte merzisin dhe demtojne degjimin e  njerzve qe paten fatin e mire a te keq qe nje xhami e re tu ndertohet afer shtepive




> Kjo pune eshte e drejte per evangjelistat qe gjejne njerez dhe i paguajne me pare per te be te tilla sherre. Me nje fjale per te c'orientuar popullin nga rruga e drejte , nga rruga Islamike .
>     Mjer ai njeri qe shet veten per pare dhe punon kunder Allahut , shpirti i tij ka te digjet se jeta !!!


Po nuk kane pune evangjelistat te mmerren me sherre te tilla se cdo njeri qe nuk eshte mysliman dhe qe banon afer xhamis ka nje kufi durimi kur altoparlanti ia can daullen e veshit qysh heret ne mengjes. Vete myslimanet thone se ne fe nuk ka detyrim, nderkohe qe kjo lloj bertitje fetare me mjete moderne nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse detyrim per jo myslimanet qe te durojne nje tradite islamike qe per shume shekuj nuk e njihte altoparlantin shurdhues. Gjithcka me karar se duhet mendu e rrespektu me shume nga xhamia e re lagjja e vjeter me banore jo mysliman.
Habitem pse disa myslimane shkruajne me nerva dhe nuk duan te kuptojne se ankesa per zhurme te tepruar eshte dicka njerezore, dhe nese myslimanet duan te jene me njerezore atehere ata duhet ta vene veten ne vendin e atyre qe nuk jane fetare apo qe u ka ardhur ne maje te hundes nga altoparlanti i pashpirt.

po keshtu ankohen njerezit dhe ne vende myslimane si ne Indonezi, por nuk guxojne ti ankohen xhamise se pastaj dalin fjale e probleme te tjera. 

http://www.indonesiamatters.com/1103...speaker-noise/

http://www.parkslopecourier.com/site...d=552853&rfi=6

----------


## riu

ca lidhje ka zhurma e xhamise me rritjen time? apo u indinjove nga kembana? apo u indinjove nga ai pedofili me rrobe te zeza qe ska lene kalamo pa bezdis, ec mer ti se skena lind dje ne - ckan heq kalamajt prej atyre italianeve e anglezeve qe kan sjelle kto merimanga te zeza  se di as un e as ti kshu qe ato idete e bukra qe do msoj kur te rritem maji per vete se as deri ne wc nuk na cojn dot ne jeten reale

----------

